# Could it finally be the choir?



## MillsMixx (Sep 5, 2018)

Anybody else receive this? It showed up in my email a few minutes ago.


----------



## CT (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm dying here. They finally come to New York, and I might not be able to make it.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 5, 2018)

CIRRUS
Choir-like ??

..... cloud forming wispy filamentous tufted streaks (“mare's tails”) 

OR
.... slender tendril or hairlike filament, such as the appendage of a barnacle, the barbel of a fish, or the intromittent organ of an earthworm.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 5, 2018)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## smallberries (Sep 5, 2018)

so, something cloudy and fishy? a mermaid choir?
if it is half as good as sound iron's elvish choir I 
am all in.


----------



## star.keys (Sep 5, 2018)

Incrediblly versatile game changing top of the line amazing library of superbly engineered versatile choirs singing in a unique hall yet preserving the depth and focus, which is set out to begin new chapter as never before done by any other developer

Jeez... Not again


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 5, 2018)

Named after an aircraft maker brand. Trying to read between the lines here but I failed.


----------



## Sami (Sep 5, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Named after an aircraft maker brand. Trying to read between the lines here but I failed.


The way some of the reviews of studio strings are sounding, they might need a whole-aircraft parachute system, too


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 5, 2018)

Sami said:


> The way some of the reviews of studio strings are sounding, they might need a whole-aircraft parachute system, too


Brother is that you ? (My brother's name is Sami).


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 5, 2018)

It’s an acronym for :

Choir
In
Realistic
Reverb,
U
See...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 5, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Anybody else receive this? It showed up in my email a few minutes ago.



It is worth a new thread among many many others..yikes. let the clown choirs mournfully eating my brain come..


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 5, 2018)

That gives me about a month to start on a few hundred bags of popcorn.

If/when SF Choir is released, the drama will be *epic*.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 5, 2018)

Isn't NYC Eric's home town?


----------



## FourFour (Sep 5, 2018)

S**t just got Cirrus.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 5, 2018)

We might as well ask @Mike Greene to change the name of this site to Spitfire Control. Just kidding


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 5, 2018)

FourFour said:


> S**t just got Cirrus.


We all know that end of this year will be the choirs invasion (SA, OT, AI ...).


----------



## CT (Sep 5, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Isn't NYC Eric's home town?



He's from Nevada and lives in Los Angeles now, but he did go to Juilliard and has done at least a few concerts here.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 5, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> We all know that end of this year will be the choirs invasion (SA, OT, AI ...).


Now you're upsetting me! I dutifully abstained from Silka for The Choir, do even more abstinences lie ahead? Oh, the sacrifices!

Not a hint of anything on ericwhitacre.com.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm not sure what it's going to be—my crystal ball is a little too _cloudy_.

But _cirrusly_ folks, it may not be the choir yet. Let's not raise our expectations too _high_.

Okay, that's all I've got for now. Thank you! I'll be here all week!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Gauss (Sep 5, 2018)

Probably a High Strings Flautando and Con Sordino String Library.


----------



## bryla (Sep 5, 2018)

Finally someone sampled a Cirrus SR22!! Hope it has in-built Leslie-simulation.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 5, 2018)

On the flipside, Cirrus could be a reference to a Spitfire *cloud* subscription service. That seems more likely based on name alone. Just a thought.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 5, 2018)

storyteller said:


> On the flipside, Cirrus could be a reference to a Spitfire *cloud* subscription service. That seems more likely based on name alone. Just a thought.


They certainly have enough libraries to make a subscription service viable. It would be a great way to cater to the try-before-you-buy crowd.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 5, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> They certainly have enough libraries to make a subscription service viable. It would be a great way to cater to the try-before-you-buy crowd.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



I doubt that would happen unless they ported all their libraries to their new sample player engine.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 5, 2018)

Now I know what that is. A true analog recorded sitcom choir laughing background library where you have 2 sections of groups:

1. Men 

- Longs with senza vib & con vib, and woop di woop vib.
- Shorts sligthly off (random Words, randomly edited anyways..but works) - Laughing..
- Long expressivo growl tremolo (agressive laughing)
- Effects like Burps, coughs (Bonus!!)

2. Women

- Longs with 8va senza woo di woop for topend, Woop di woop no vib, expressivo vip do dip, molto contrems 8va (harmonics enhancer)

- Shorts tight (definitive range up to C5, with word laugh creator (can also do whine impression)

- Longs growl trems

- No Bonus..:(

3. FULL SECTION

Men + Women: 

- Full Triple Forte Laughter Randomizer Patch (for ultimate drama control for your sitcom)
- Both in Shorts and long articulations

Available Mics: 

Spectator Mic
Stage Mic
Toilette Mic
Mixer Control Mic!
Boss Mic (yeah..) - Thats the black stool mic (only in the proffessional version). 

Good night!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 5, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Now I know what that is. A true analog recorded sitcom choir laughing background library where you have 2 sections of groups:
> 
> 1. Men
> 
> ...


Damn! I need a women-burping patch for a looming project deadline. Is Orchestral Tools worth a look?


----------



## AllanH (Sep 5, 2018)

Visiting "good old" Cirrus logic (www.cirrus.com), I noticed that Cirrus' tag-line is "Audio experts in a voice connected world". Now that Spitfire has taken venture capital, it all makes sense: do a reverse take-over of Cirrus Logic, pivot into a takeover of Apple and Google, and teach Siri and the Google lady to sing. Let Deepmind synthesize the rest.


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 5, 2018)

_Cirrus is a genus of atmospheric cloud generally characterized by thin, wispy strands, giving the type its name from the Latin word cirrus, meaning a ringlet or curling lock of hair. This cloud can form at any altitude between and above sea level. The strands of cloud sometimes appear in tufts of a distinctive form referred to by the common name of "mares' tails".
_
Thinking this is Albion VI


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 5, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> Thinking this is Albion VI



Don't say that, please! The Albion Universe is complete. And I don't even have Loegria yet.

I want a choir, dangit! Been awfully patient...up until now. The gloves come off after Oct 2.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 5, 2018)

All this talk of "mares" tails, and Christian's recent video with Jake Jackson = this is a reverb plug...obviously!


----------



## Sami (Sep 5, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Brother is that you ? (My brother's name is Sami).



Aren't we all brothers (and sisters)?


----------



## Krayh (Sep 6, 2018)

I bet my left index finger it's a new stringggggggggggggggggg library...


----------



## MrHStudio (Sep 6, 2018)

Christian made a comment in his latest vlog about rumours Spitfire had recorded a Choir which given his sense of humour pretty much guarantees this isn’t it!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 6, 2018)

yeah choir I think it's going to be released towards the end of the year. @ka00 you might be right!


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 6, 2018)

Or maybe that’s the code name for the legato hotfix + staccato samples package for SStS.
Ok ok enough of it...


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm beginning to think The Choir is a stalled enterprise, possibly due to technical over reach (which for some time bedeviled EW's ambitious choir) or some intractable complication perhaps not technical in nature.

Considering the expenditure which must have been made over such a long period, its absence does not bode well for those of us who yearn for a truly great choir.

Just crying in my beer, ignore me. I think I'll go play some Locrian sets in Dominus.

Maybe somebody will sample these guys. Would love to have an exquisite small choir library.


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 6, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Many of us thought Apex was a new library. This could be another branded sales event.
> 
> Apex was the highest point. How to top that? Go into the clouds, I guess. Could be another 50% deal. But which library?
> 
> Last time the sale on Tundra made sense to me as it seemed at the time that HZS would maybe make Tundra appear partly redundant.



Yes, I want to find Christian again! Had so much fun with it!


----------



## Nao Gam (Sep 6, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Yes, I want to find Christian again! Had so much fun with it!


Didn't even get the mountain right :/ but it sure was fun and a great chance to grab tundra too.

That said, I'm smelling choir announcement hzs style here. Christian wouldn't bring it up for no reason


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 14, 2018)

Talking about the choir, did you see Christian and the team flew to LA to film Eric some days ago?


----------



## CT (Sep 14, 2018)

I'll be away at a wedding the week of this. Not only will I miss the event, but if Christian wanted to schlep up to Westchester, I'd have a great piano for him to visit for the Pianobook project. I am deeply grumpy!

Spitfire, please make a habit of coming to New York.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 14, 2018)

From today's email follow-up, it sure looks like this will be the New York equivalent of the LA event earlier this year. It was a very enjoyable meet-and-greet, quartet performance, and composer interview; but no new products were announced.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 16, 2018)

Yes I received the follow up email. It surly will not be the choir after all but a workshop or discussion panel type event.
My guess is that they'll push it into 2019.


----------



## Ben E (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't own Cirrus but I've already written the trailer demo for it, when it comes out.
http://beneshbach.com/resources/music/music/cirrus demo.mp3


----------



## NoamL (Sep 16, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> I'm beginning to think The Choir is a stalled enterprise, possibly due to technical over reach (which for some time bedeviled EW's ambitious choir) or some intractable complication perhaps not technical in nature.
> 
> Considering the expenditure which must have been made over such a long period, its absence does not bode well for those of us who yearn for a truly great choir.
> 
> ...




WOWWW!

I don't normally like choir but these people are amazing!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 16, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Maybe somebody will sample these guys. Would love to have an exquisite small choir library.



This ensemble is a little larger (18 voices) but in a somewhat similar vein:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 1, 2018)

Ok, we're down to the wire. CIRRUS event is tomorrow. Anyone placing bets still?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 1, 2018)

Wouldn't bet a hemidemisemiquaver that it's The Choir. Why would you got o NY to intro a choir? Although there's a cathedral there with a 6.4 second reverb, a VST told me so. AIR Lyndhurst, eat your heart out!

But seriously, Cirrus would be a great name for choir VI, wouldn't it? Although 8Dio is using that cloud pic for Silka, but then those are cumulus or something. I'll stop now.


----------



## CT (Oct 2, 2018)

Still totally bummed out that I'm missing this. Weddings happen all the time; this is Spitfire in NYC we're talking about!


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 2, 2018)

Is this not being streamed?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 2, 2018)

No choir.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/community/spitfire-audio-events/


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 2, 2018)

I don’t think it’s a choir, I’m at the NYC Spitfire event and Mr Henson asked if anyone had any questions other than a choir question.
So I still have no idea what Cirrus is,lol


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 2, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> I don’t think it’s a Choir I’m at the NYC Spitfire event and Mr Henson asked if anyone had any questions other than a Chor question,so I still have no idea what Cirrus is,lol


Thanks for trying. At ĺeast we don't have an outright denial, hope still lives. But I thinking...don't hold my breath.


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 2, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> I don’t think it’s a choir, I’m at the NYC Spitfire event and Mr Henson asked if anyone had any questions other than a choir question.
> So I still have no idea what Cirrus is,lol


Tell him you don't have a question about a choir, but about a group of people singing together


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 2, 2018)

So... what was the event about?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 2, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> So... what was the event about?


Possibly what we used to call "networking." It's a nice touch, I guess. But please, Spitfire...drop the initial suspense, yer killin' us here.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 2, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Possibly what we used to call "networking." It's a nice touch, I guess. But please, Spitfire...drop the initial suspense, yer killin' us here.




Correct, this was a meet and greet event, there was absolutely no discussion about any new libraries .
They had a few discussions 1st with Christian & Paul discussing how they started Spitfire.
They had guests, a performance by a String Quartet and a few discussions.
It was nice meeting Christian, Paul, Homay, Oliver etc.....
I did mention to Christian I want to see them develop the Parliament/Funkadelic library(joke)
I asked both Homay and Oliver what is Cirrus they both said they had no idea! lol
Overall it was a nice way for Spitfire to introduce themselves in person to customers & talk about their experiences.
Honestly I was hoping for some kind of product announcement but it was nice to actually meet the Spitfire team.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 2, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Correct, this was a meet and greet event, there was absolutely no discussion about any new libraries .
> They had a few discussions 1st with Christian & Paul discussing how they started Spitfire.
> They had guests, a performance by a String Quartet and a few discussions.
> It was nice meeting Christian, Paul, Homay, Oliver etc.....
> ...


Thanks for filling us in, @kgdrum. I'm not at all surprised. I'm glad New Yorkers were treated to the kind of event we experienced in Los Angeles earlier this year.



Geoff Grace said:


> it sure looks like this will be the New York equivalent of the LA event earlier this year. It was a very enjoyable meet-and-greet, quartet performance, and composer interview; but no new products were announced.


Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 2, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Possibly what we used to call "networking."


What do we call it now? 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 3, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> What do we call it now?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Cirrus.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 3, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> What do we call it now?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Augmented reality. 

(Can’t beat the reply above though. Gold).


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 3, 2018)

It's disguised as a meeting, it has to be the choir. I'm 100% sure they had some secret choir record sessions behind the scenes.


----------



## kriskrause (Oct 3, 2018)

I was at Cirrus yesterday. It was a wonderful event. But the only thing we learned about the choir is that... they still can't talk about the choir yet.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 3, 2018)

kriskrause said:


> I was at Cirrus yesterday. It was a wonderful event. But the only thing we learned about the choir is that... they still can't talk about the choir yet.


The first rule of Fight Choir is...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Wally Garten (Oct 4, 2018)

sekkosiki said:


> It's disguised as a meeting, it has to be the choir. I'm 100% sure they had some secret choir record sessions behind the scenes.



Or not even behind the scenes. "Multi-sampled aleatoric networking... at the edge of silence."


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 4, 2018)

Watch this video—starting at 4:39—to see @christianhenson talk about the New York event:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## CT (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks like it was a great time. Sorry I had to miss it.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

kriskrause said:


> I was at Cirrus yesterday. It was a wonderful event. But the only thing we learned about the choir is that... they still can't talk about the choir yet.


Pffffff....null......The mute choir...


----------

